# Playstation 2 Emulator (pcsx2) Problem

## -GENT2-

Tach miteinder...ich habe den Playstation 2 Emu, pcsx2, mit emerge installiert und will ihn nun starten...doch er findet anscheinend kein "DEV 9" Plugin. Alles anderen Plugins werden gefunden.....weiss einer an was das liegen könnte???

 :Confused: 

----------

## RealGeizt

```
root@cKy : 14 files 133Mb $ emerge -s ps2

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : ps2 ]

[ Applications found : 6 ]

 

*  games-emulation/ps2emu-cddvdlinuz

      Latest version available: 0.3-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 25 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.pcsx2.net/

      Description: PSEmu2 CD/DVD plugin

      License:     freedist

*  games-emulation/ps2emu-cdvdiso

      Latest version available: 0.3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 210 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.pcsx2.net/

      Description: PSEmu2 CD/DVD iso plugin

      License:     freedist

*  games-emulation/ps2emu-dev9null

      Latest version available: 0.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 34 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.pcsx2.net/

      Description: PSEmu2 NULL Sound plugin

      License:     freedist

*  games-emulation/ps2emu-gssoft

      Latest version available: 0.61

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 195 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.pcsx2.net/

      Description: PSEmu2 GPU plugin

      License:     freedist

*  games-emulation/ps2emu-padxwin

      Latest version available: 0.5

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 377 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.pcsx2.net/

      Description: PSEmu2 PAD plugin

      License:     freedist

*  games-emulation/ps2emu-spu2null

      Latest version available: 0.21

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 39 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.pcsx2.net/

      Description: PSEmu2 NULL Sound plugin

      License:     freedist
```

Ich will dir 2 Dinge damit sagen.

1) Merge mal "ps2emu-dev9null" gegen dein Problem und

2) Wenn dir noch mehr Plugins fehlen, da oben sind noch ein paar zum mergen  :Smile: 

----------

## -GENT2-

Danke!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ChojinDSL

Ich bin nicht mehr auf dem aktuellsten stand was die emulation szene angeht.

Ist der PS2 emulator ausgereift?

Wie sieht denn die performance aus auf normal-sterblichen pcs?

----------

## sOuLjA

Jo, mir ists jetzt auch neu das es den schon gibt  :Smile:  kann  mich nur dran erinnern das vor paar monate die ganze zeit ein fake umher kursierte. Werds mir mal anschauen

----------

## sOuLjA

 *RealGeizt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> root@cKy : 14 files 133Mb $ emerge -s ps2
> 
> ...

 

hab genau das selbe problem, obwohl das dev9 plugin installiert ist, auch wenn ich den richtigen plugin pfad einstelle werden nur die anderen plugins gefunden aber nicht das... ;(

----------

## sOuLjA

wenn ich das plugin selbst in die .pcsx2/Pcsx2.cfg eintrage dann kommt der fehler das die version falsch ist

----------

## Jammet

Gleiches Problem, auch das gleiche Problem wenn ich es von Hand eintrage. Alle ebuilds die mit dem Emulator zutun haben sind gebaut.

----------

## williamvergara

ich habe genau das gleiche Problem, hat irgend jemand eine Ahnung, wie kann man das in ordunung wieder bringen? Vielleicht wäre es einfach besser, wen wir den glecihen Thema auf english übersetzen.

----------

## sOuLjA

jo mach mal  :Wink:  Hab aber eh schon auch in den anderen foren gesucht und zu dem thema allgemein gabs fast garnix

----------

## Jammet

Es fehlen 2 oder sogar 3 Abhaengigkeiten, naemlich die ebuilds zu den fehlenden Plugins. Ich fand sie auf der Homepage von einer Privatperson. Frage mich warum sie nicht im portage tree sind, und warum sich niemand der sich damit auskennt darum kuemmert.

In dem Zustand sind die vorhandenen Ebuilds nicht benutzbar, da kann man sie eigentlich auch wieder aus dem portage ganz entfernen.

Davon mal abgesehen hab ich das Programm ausprobiert, aber keins meiner Spiele zeigte etwas wie einen Ladebildschirm =), naja, aber die Neugier ist befriedigt.

----------

## moe

Siehe Bug #65374

----------

## Jammet

Vom 25.9... bis jetzt sind die Aenderungen oder Vorschlaege nicht umgesetzt worden.

----------

## @4u

Es ist halt leider immer die Fage, ob der jeweilige Maintainer genügend Zeit hat  :Sad:  Willst du für ihn einspringen?  :Wink: 

----------

## Jammet

Wenn ich auch nur die geringste Ahnung von den pcsx2-Kram haette, dann vielleicht =^_^=, aber ich weiss dass das was ich weiss nicht reicht um mich dafuer zu qualifizieren. Aber ich hoffe dass sich dem bald jemand annimmt der sich damit auskennt.

----------

## Decker

 *ChojinDSL wrote:*   

> Ist der PS2 emulator ausgereift?
> 
> Wie sieht denn die performance aus auf normal-sterblichen pcs?

 

Vergiss ihn, und kauf dir eine Konsole, wenn du wirklich spielen willst. Sich mit dem emulator auch nur zu befassen ist verschwendete Zeit.

Und ausgereift ist der in 5 Jahren noch nicht. 

Noch nichteinmal N64 Spiele laufen heute zufriedenstellend, dabei ist diese Konsole schon uralt.

----------

## meian

@Decker

Dafür siehts mit der PSX doch wiederum ganz gut aus  :Wink: 

Ich geh einfach mal davon aus, dass die Fangemeinde des (?) N64 nicht groß genug war/ist.

Sorry, ist wohl OT...

----------

